# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > ARM >  دیباگ کردن و شبیه سازی   میکرو های ارم شرکت اتمل

## stackprogramer

سلام خدمت دوستان،می خواستم بدونم راهی برای شبیه سازی میکرو های ارم شرکت اتمل در یک سیمولیتور است؟
مثلا میکرو های ارم شرکت فیلیپش ،داخل پروتیوس لایبرری اش است؟باید چکار کنیم اگه بخواهیم با این ها کار کنیم،اگه برد اموزش راه حل اخر ما باشد. :متفکر:

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

الان تهیه یک برد آموزشی مناسب برای شما نزدیک به 20.000 تومان هزینه بر می دارد. برد آردوئینو Uno با میکروکنترلر ATMega 328 ارائه می شود.

----------


## stackprogramer

> الان تهیه یک برد آموزشی مناسب برای شما نزدیک به 20.000 تومان هزینه بر می دارد. برد آردوئینو Uno با میکروکنترلر ATMega 328 ارائه می شود.


از توجه شما متشکرم،اما من میکرو ارم می خوام،ATmega328 جزو ای وی ار است.مستندات شرکت اتمل:در مورد این میکرو نام برده:
The high-performance Atmel 8-bit AVR RISC-based microcontroller combines  32KB ISP flash memory with read-while-write capabilities, 1KB EEPROM,  2KB SRAM, 23 general purpose I/O lines, 32 general purpose working  registers, three flexible timer/counters with compare modes, internal  and external interrupts,serial programmable USART, a byte-oriented  2-wire serial interface, SPI serial port, 6-channel 10-bit A/D converter  (8-channels in TQFP and QFN/MLF packages), programmable watchdog timer  with internal oscillator, and five software selectable power saving  modes. The device operates between 1.8-5.5 volts.
میکرو های ارم فقط فلیپس است که این توانایی دارد؟برای اتمل چه کار کنیم؟ :گریه:

----------


## shahin bahari

تو پروتیوس چند تا از میکرو های LPC21xx رو میشه پیدا کرد که البته قدیمی شدن و ارزش کار ندارن.
برای میکرو های NXP  شبیه ساز برنامه keil بد نیست. البته فقط در حد نمایش وضعیت رجیستر ها و این جور چیزاست . شبیه ساز دیگه ای من تا به حال ندیدم! 
با 50-60 تومن میشه یه برد ساده آرم گرفت و راحت باهاش کار کرد.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

برد Arduino Due نیز هست که هسته اش Arm است.

----------


## stackprogramer

اقای کرامتی بله درست می فرمایید،شاهین جان، :تشویق:  از هردو شما متشکرم

----------

